# Tiny brown Clots?



## ExpectingaBlessing (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there, the last few times I have used the restroom and wiped I had the tiniest brown clots. Im not even sure if they were really clots. It was kinda like strings of dark brown. And by tiny I mean smaller than eraser. Im not cramping and though I have had some occasional tan discharge, I wouldn't call it spotting as it never makes it to my panties.
Im only 5wks along. Is this normal? Should I be worried with it being so little and brown? This is my first baby.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

it sounds like "old blood". I would just keep an eye on the situation. the thing is miscarriages and just plain normal spotting start out the same way... it's basically a wait and see kinda thing. no cramping is a good sing for sure. just take it easy for a couple of days. be kind to your body and emotions and rest.

hope it all works our for you!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I had this twice in my last pregnancy. The first time was around when I was missing a period and the second time was from (TMI incoming!) being very constipated. Apparently things backing up and straining can dislodge old blood from the uterus. Who knew?

Other things that can cause it:

Intercourse
Internal exam

As long as it's faint/light/brown, and there are no accompanying cramps I wouldn't worry.


----------



## ExpectingaBlessing (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
I had this twice in my last pregnancy. The first time was around when I was missing a period and the second time was from (TMI incoming!) being very constipated. Apparently things backing up and straining can dislodge old blood from the uterus. Who knew?

Other things that can cause it:

Intercourse
Internal exam

As long as it's faint/light/brown, and there are no accompanying cramps I wouldn't worry.









And it was like itsy bitsy clots too? I hear about the spotting but I couldn't find anyone with the stringy clot thing.
Thanks so much, that has put my mind at ease. I will feel better as I get more real pregnancy symptoms and therefore KNOW things are okay, KWIM!?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes. You'll have increased mucus as the pregnancy progresses, and it's very natural to have some as your mucus plug is building up, too (because it, like amniotic fluid, is constantly refreshing itself







).

The stringiness was part of it for me as well. First pregnancy it totally freaked me out. I saw my midwife who reassured me and performed an ultrasound even, to make sure everything was okay.

Next time it happened was from being very constipated and straining (sorry, TMI, but it's also very common in pregnancy).

This time it happened and I didn't think a thing of it, because of my past experience.

While it is still very early for you, it's not necessarily a bad sign at all for this to be happening. It's quite common, actually.

Hang in there, congrats and good luck!


----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

i had this in my first trimester. it was just old blood. not common but not uncommon. was told if its not bright red, and there is no spotting, youre fine.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I had that. It was stringy looking, or gritty looking, kind of clot-like, brownish, and lasted 6 days at 10 weeks.


----------



## ann109 (Aug 14, 2006)

Had the same thing at around 9 weeks. Dr. said mucous......didn't stop me from fretting, but is was nothing problematic.


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

I've got this going on today, and had some yesterday too. I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow. I'm finding this thread to be quite reassuring! As someone who's never spotted at all during a pregnancy I'm finding it hard not to freak out.


----------

